

Cato Institute: Current Network Neutrality Paper - kevinpet
http://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/pa-626.pdf

======
gojomo
The original title, "The Durable Internet: Preserving Network Neutrality
without Regulation", is more descriptive and helpful. And it doesn't need to
be prepended by 'Cato Institute', as that's already indicated by the domain.

BTW, here's an HTML version at the Cato site, albeit annoyingly paginated:

<http://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/html/pa-626/pa-626index.html>

~~~
kevinpet
I posted it that way to pair with another old Cato network neutrality paper
that was on the main page.

